# Carpet Python Genetics



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

What will i get if i breed the following carpet pythons and what percentages?

50% Jungle Jaguar X 50% Jungle Jaguar
75% Jungle Jaguar X Jungle
75% Jungle Jaguar X 75% Jungle Jaguar
Jungle X Jaguar

Thanks.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

kimberley9447 said:


> What will i get if i breed the following carpet pythons and what percentages?
> 
> 50% Jungle Jaguar X 50% Jungle Jaguar
> 75% Jungle Jaguar X Jungle
> ...


50% Jungle Jaguar X 50% Jungle Jaguar = 25% (dead) leucistics, 50% Jungle Jaguars, 25% Siblings. All with 50% jungle, 50% coastal influence

75% Jungle Jaguar X 75% Jungle Jaguar = Same ratio as above, but with 75% Jungle, 25% Coastal influence

75% Jungle Jaguar X Jungle = 50% Jungle Jaguars, 50% Siblings, all with 88% jungle influence and 12% Coastal influence

Jungle X Jaguar = 50% Jungle Jaguars, 50% Siblings. All with 50% Jungle influence and 50% Coastal influence 

HTH,
Charlie


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

What about 

50% Jungle Jaguar X Jungle


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Half 75% jungle jags, half jungle x coastal siblings


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

charliet said:


> Half 75% jungle jags, half jungle x coastal siblings


How much will 08 75% Jungle Jaguars be going for?


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

******* said:


> How much will 08 75% Jungle Jaguars be going for?


Depends on how nice they are. There will be a lot of jungle jag clutches this year so I doubt they will be over £500 like they have been.


----------

